
Show HN: We completely rebuilt our Travel Discovery Engine - kevinjoling
https://destigogo.com/letsgo
======
kevinjoling
Hey guys!

For the past 6 months my brother and I have been rebuilding our travel tool,

which now finds the best travel deals to anywhere in the world - instantly.

We'd really appreciate your feedback!

Compared to first version, DESTIGOGO 2.0 contains a lot of innovations -
including:

\- Flexible date range search

\- Advanced ‘Travel Theme’ filtering options

\- Compare Flights from all airports near you

\- Bucketlist feature to save destinations for later

\- Instagram integration

\- 2.000+ Destinations

\- Not only big ‘Airport Cities’, but smaller villages with an airport nearby
as well

\- Flights integration in cooperation with Skyscanner

\- Accommodation integration in cooperation with Booking.com

We are curious about what you guys think and happy to answer any questions you
have!

------
destigogo
Sounds familiar, there are several use cases to use DESTIGOGO, very excited to
here what everybody thinks about it!?

------
emilevictorp
Use it whenever I'm bored in my hometown and I want an easy weekend gateway

~~~
kevinjoling
Nice! That's exactly the use case we had in mind rebuilding it :D

------
howdy_folks
heart Destigogo!

~~~
kevinjoling
<3

